# Weekly Competition 2014-20



## Mike Hughey (May 13, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R2 U2 R F R F U' R'
*2. *U F' R' F R' U R2 F2 U'
*3. *U2 F R F' R U F' R2 F'
*4. *R U' R U F2 U R' U R'
*5. *U F2 U F R' U R

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' D2 F R B L2 B L U R2 D2 L' F2 R' D2 R F2 R D2 R'
*2. *U2 D' B2 R' D' F' D' L2 B U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 D' F2
*3. *D R2 U L2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 D' F' D' F R2 U' R F2 D B L'
*4. *R2 B2 D2 U2 B R2 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 R' B' D' F' U' L2 R U2 L' B'
*5. *D R F' D2 L U2 F' D2 B R' L B2 L F2 R F2 L F2 B2 R

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' Fw F' Rw R D2 Uw U L R' D Rw2 D2 U2 R' Uw' U2 Fw2 Uw U Rw2 Uw' L2 R D U R2 F2 Uw R Fw2 L' Uw U' F' D Rw2 Fw2 D Uw
*2. *U Rw R2 Uw' R U2 F L D2 U' R' U' R F D' Uw' F' Uw2 Fw D Rw2 D2 Uw2 B' D2 B2 Fw Uw Fw' Uw L' F2 R' B' Fw2 F' D' Fw' R' Uw'
*3. *R2 F' L' D2 B' Fw R2 F' D2 Fw2 R2 D' L2 Fw' Uw2 U Rw' F2 D2 Uw2 Rw U F L2 Uw2 F' R2 B Fw2 F2 U2 B' R B Fw Uw B2 D2 L U'
*4. *L2 Rw2 F Rw2 F L' U2 L' Rw2 B' F D Uw2 R D2 Uw B Uw2 R2 F' Rw' R' B L Uw' Rw Uw Rw' Fw' R' D F2 R U F' Rw' F D Uw' U
*5. *B Rw R Fw2 Rw' U' Fw2 Rw D2 B' Fw D2 Rw' Uw' B' D' U' Fw2 Rw Fw' Uw U2 L' F2 Rw2 R Uw' R' Fw' Rw' B D U2 B U' Fw2 D2 Uw U' F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw' Dw L' Rw' R' D Dw Rw' B2 Bw Fw2 F2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 R' Dw Fw' F Lw Bw' Uw2 B2 Fw F2 U B Bw Dw' Uw' U L Uw' B2 Fw' Lw2 Fw2 Lw' U2 B Rw R Uw' Lw' Rw' U Fw' L' Rw B F' D2 B2 D Rw2 R2 Fw2 R Fw' F2
*2. *F2 Dw Bw' D2 R Bw2 F R' U2 F' D2 Dw2 R' F2 Lw' R2 B Bw' D' Lw' R2 Fw2 D' Lw' R B' Fw Uw2 L Lw' U R' Dw Bw2 D' Dw2 L2 Rw Bw2 D2 Dw' Uw' R2 B2 F' L2 D' Uw' U2 F' Uw' Lw' Rw2 R' Dw2 U2 Rw2 Dw Lw2 U
*3. *Bw Lw2 B2 U2 B F L B' Bw2 Uw2 F Uw' B' Lw2 B' D2 Lw U L2 Rw U Lw' B' Rw B2 L2 B' Fw Rw Uw' U' Fw2 L Rw B2 F L B2 F2 L2 R D' Bw' D2 F Lw Dw' Bw' D' Dw U2 Rw' D' F2 R2 Uw' B2 D B' Bw'
*4. *L2 Lw' F' D R' Dw2 L Lw2 Dw' Fw U2 B' F' Uw' B Bw D' Bw' Uw' Bw2 Dw Fw F L Rw' Uw2 U F2 Dw' B' Lw Rw R2 Dw Rw' F2 D L Lw' F' D2 B L' Uw2 L2 Lw2 R2 Dw' Rw Fw2 R2 Dw Uw' Bw' D F Uw U Fw' F2
*5. *U' L F R Uw B2 F L Lw B Dw2 Uw B2 R' F2 Uw2 Lw' Dw U L2 Dw Bw' R D2 Dw' Fw' Rw2 U2 Lw Fw2 Dw' Uw B Rw2 D2 U' L2 Rw2 D Dw2 U' R Fw2 Lw D2 U F' R' Dw Uw U R Dw2 U' Lw R2 Dw Uw2 Rw2 D

*6x6x6*
*1. *L 2D 2R' 2F2 D' 2D 3U 2U2 U 2L' R2 2B' 3U' 3R 2B' 3R2 R' 3F2 F 2D2 3F2 2U B' 2U B2 D' 3R 2B R 2U2 U 2F D2 3U2 B2 F' D 2D2 U2 R' 2F' 2R2 2U2 L' 2R 3U' L 2B D' 2U' L 2L' F2 2R 2B 3U' 2B' L' 2D' 2U2 L2 2R2 2D 3U R2 2D2 2F F2 2R2 3U'
*2. *D L' 3F 3R2 2R' 2F' U' F2 2D L2 2L' 3U2 L 3U2 3R 2F2 L2 2L2 2B' 2F2 D2 2D2 2R2 F' R' 2B 2D' 3U2 2U' 2B2 2F2 F 2U2 F D 2B L2 2D' 2R 2U2 L2 3R2 2R 3U2 2R 2F L' 3R2 R' 2D2 2F2 2U 2L' 2B2 2L 2F' 2R2 2B 2R2 D 3U 3R' 2R 3U' 2F 3U' L 2B 2F F2
*3. *U F U' B' 2B' U' 2L' 3F L D2 2F2 2D2 3R2 2F' 3R 2U2 2F2 D' B2 L' 2F2 L2 2L 3R2 2F 2R2 R' 2U2 3F 2R2 F2 L 3R2 D2 F L' 3U2 L' 2L' 3R U' L U 2F D 3U' 2L 2B' F L2 B' L 2R2 2F' L2 2R2 D2 B' 2B2 3U2 L' 2L' 3F 2F 3R U 3F2 2F 2U2 2R
*4. *3R' F2 D' L R 2B2 2F2 3R' 2D 2U L2 R2 2B 2L' 3R 2R U' 3R R U' 2B' 2D' 2R2 2D 2B' 2F' 3U 2L2 3F D B2 2F2 2U2 2R2 2D' 3R 2B' U L B2 3U' 2R' U' B 2L2 2B' F2 3R2 2B2 L' F 2L D' F 2D2 2L' R 2D B2 2F2 L 2R B 2F U 2F2 R2 D F2 L
*5. *2F2 D 3R 2U2 3F L2 3F2 F2 3U2 2U 3R2 U2 2R2 2B 2F' 2L2 2D 2R2 2U U 2L 2U2 2R2 D 3U L2 3F 2F 2R2 D2 3F' 2F2 2L' 2D' 3U 2F L 3U' U 2F 3R' 2F D 3U' 2L2 U2 L 2B L 2L' R' D' 2D' 2B 2F2 2L R2 3F2 3R2 3U 3R' 2D F D' 2F F2 2R' 2F2 D 2F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *B U2 2L' 2D U2 3L' 3R 3D' 2R2 2B R2 D2 U2 3B' 2L2 R' 3B' 2D 3L' 3B' 3F U 3R' 3F' D' B L2 3B U' 2F 2R2 2D' 3D' B' 2D 2F F 3U' U2 2F' D2 2F 3R2 3U F 2D2 U 2L 2R' 3B' 2F L2 2D2 B 2B' 3D2 3U' L2 3B 3U' 2L' 3R' R2 3F 3L2 D' 3U 3R B2 3F2 2R2 2D 2U2 3F' F2 R' F2 2U' 2B' 3F' 3D' 3U' 2F 2U U' 2R 2B R 3F2 L B' U 3B2 2F F2 2L' 2R 2D' U R'
*2. *R2 3F2 D2 3F' U L 3B 2U' U L 2D2 L' 2F 3L' 2F 3L' B2 2B2 3F' 2D 2U 3B R2 3U' R' D2 3R' 3D' 2U R2 3U' F U 2L2 3R2 2R2 B2 2B' 2F' F' L2 3L 2D2 L' 3L' 3D' U2 2R2 2F' 3L' 3B' D 3L' F 3U2 2R F 2L' 3R 2B 3B2 2U 2L 2F' F' 3L2 3R' U B 2D' B2 F' 3R2 D' 2D 3R' 3D2 3U2 2B 3R2 3B' 2F' F' R2 U' 2R D' 3D2 L 3L' 3R2 2D 3D2 3U' U' 2R' F 3D2 2U 2B
*3. *3B' F2 3L R' F 2D L2 2U2 2B' 3B' 2F F' 2R2 F 2L 2D' 2U2 R2 2B2 3F2 3R D' R' D2 2L' 2B 2R2 B' F2 2U' U' 3B' 2U' 2B 3D 2U2 3B' D 2D2 3R' 2R' 2U2 2L2 3R' 3B' R2 U' 2B' U' B2 3B R' 2U' 2L2 F' 2L 3L2 2R B 3B F 3L 2R R' 3B' F' U' 2B2 2L' 2B 2L 2R2 2U 2L 3B' 3U' 2L' 3R 3B D2 2L2 3F2 F 3L2 3U L 2D' 3D 2U' F2 L 2U 2L 3B' D2 2L' 3L B2 2F F
*4. *B' L 2L2 3B D 2U 3R 2R2 D2 3R2 B' U B2 2D' 3L' 3B L2 2L 3R 2R' 3F' F2 2L 3R2 R' 2B L2 2F' L B 2D 3U F' 3R2 B2 2L 3L 2R2 2B' 3B2 3U2 3F' 2F' F2 2L' F' 2R2 3D2 3F 3L' 3B2 R2 D2 3U2 L' 3L2 U' 2L' 3R2 2D2 L2 3U' B2 3B' 3D' 2U' U L B' 2B2 3U' 3R' 3U' 3L 2F2 2D' 2F 3R U' 2L' 3B2 2U U2 3L' 2D' 3B' 3L' D' 3F' 2D 2L 3F F' 2R' B' 2B U' 2F F D2
*5. *U2 3F' 2F2 F' 3D' 2F2 L' 3B 3R2 2D2 L2 3B' 3R' B 2B' 3F 3D2 2U 3R2 2U2 B' L' 2L 3U 2R 3U' 3F' 2U' 3F2 3U2 2U U 3B' 3F 3R' 3F2 3L2 F 3U' B2 F2 3L' 3D 2L 3B' 3F' D2 3D 2B' 2U2 2L 3L' 2R D 2U2 U2 2F 2U2 3R' D2 3D B D 2D2 3U2 2B' 2U2 2F' 2D' 3F' 3R 2F 3L 2R' F2 3R2 2F2 F2 D 3B2 D2 3U' 2U' U 2L2 2D2 3R 2D 2F 2R2 3D 2F' 2L2 2U2 3L 2B2 3B' 3F' D2 U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' R2 F R' U2 R F2 U2
*2. *R F R' F R2 F2 U' F'
*3. *F' R' F2 U' R F' R2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 U F2 U' L' D2 R U2 L' D' U L' B U2
*2. *B' U2 F' R2 F2 D' L B U2 R F2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 F R2 D2 R2 F
*3. *R2 D' L2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 D2 B2 R F U' R' F' R' U' F' R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw R' U' B2 Fw R' U F D' L2 R' D' Rw R2 D Uw' U' R Fw U L2 Rw2 D F' Uw' B2 F L B D Uw' Fw' Uw' R' B' F2 L Fw' D2 R'
*2. *Rw2 Uw2 R2 D' Fw R Uw' Fw' R' B2 R B' Fw' F2 U' Rw2 Uw' U2 Fw' D U' B L Rw2 B Fw Rw D L Rw B F' U L U2 R F D' B L2
*3. *F D Uw U F U' R' Uw' R' Fw' D Uw2 U2 R' Uw F' L Uw' Rw2 Uw2 L2 R D2 R D' U' Fw' F' R' D2 L U B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 R2 Uw B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw U2 Rw U2 L' Rw R B' Dw' L' Lw2 B2 L Uw' U' F2 Rw R' Bw' L2 Lw' Rw' Uw Rw F2 Lw D2 Uw L' R Dw2 B2 Uw' Bw' L R2 Uw2 Lw R2 Uw2 B D Dw' R2 D B' Fw' F2 Uw2 Rw' B' Dw' B U' Rw2 D R B Bw2 Fw2
*2. *Lw Uw2 F' Dw2 L2 Fw2 Dw' Uw2 L2 F' L' Lw2 B' F2 Lw Bw2 L2 F D' Uw Fw D B2 F' Lw Dw Bw' R' Fw' Rw Fw' L Bw2 D' Uw' Rw2 R Fw Dw U L2 Bw' Fw2 F' L' Dw2 U' F L2 B' F Lw Fw Dw Lw' D2 Dw' L2 Dw' Bw2
*3. *D2 U' Bw Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 U2 L2 U Rw R D Rw2 Uw U' B2 Lw2 Rw' F' Lw Uw L F Dw B' Uw2 Rw Dw2 L' Rw' R2 Fw' D Bw Fw Lw Uw' Lw' Rw' R' Dw B' Bw' D Fw' R Dw' Rw' R2 Fw2 F' Uw' Fw Dw' U R Uw2 Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D2 U 2R2 R 2U' L2 3U' B2 2D' 2U' L2 2L' B' 3U 2F 3R2 2R' 2U' 2F2 2D 3F' 2D 3F' 3U 2U F2 3U 2L' B2 2B' 2L' 2R2 D' L 3R F2 L2 2L' U2 3R' B 2F' R2 D' 2D' 3U2 3F D 2D 3F2 L' 2U U 2L 2R2 B2 3U2 R 3U2 2B' F 3R2 3U2 3F2 2D R' 2U2 B2 2L 2B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R 3B' 3F R 3F' R' 3B2 3F2 2F 3R' B2 F D' 2L' 3L2 2R2 3D B' D' 2L' 3R2 3B2 3R U' 3F' 3U2 U2 3R2 2R2 3D' 3B2 3F 3U2 U' 3F 2U 2L2 3L' 3B 2F 3U2 3B 3L 2R2 R2 2D' 2L U' 2L' R 3B L' 3L 2D2 L2 2B 2F2 2L2 F2 2U2 2R2 F2 L2 2B 3F2 F' 3R D' 3U' 3B2 L' 3F 2D 3B' R2 D' 2D' L 2D2 R' 3U' U L B' 3B2 3F2 U2 B' 3D2 2B' F D2 L2 3R' R2 3B2 3F F2 D2 R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B L2 D2 B' R2 F L2 B' F L' B D2 U L B R2 F D U' F'
*2. *F2 R2 B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 U B' D L' F2 U2 F U' L B2
*3. *R L D' R U' D F B2 L' B' R2 L B2 L' D2 R F2 B2 D2 L' F2
*4. *B2 D R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R' D R B L F' R2 U2 R2
*5. *D2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 D' F L R' D2 F' R' D' R2 U'
*6. *F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R D' F2 U' B2 F' D R B' L' U'
*7. *F2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 F L2 B D2 B2 D' F U B L R2 D F' U' L
*8. *D B D2 R' D' L' D' F' R L' F2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 B L2 F2 U2 L2
*9. *L2 D2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 L' B2 L' B2 D' F' U2 L2 D' F U' B R U
*10. *B2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 R' F2 D L' D2 F2 D' R2 B' U
*11. *U' R2 U' B2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' R' D F2 L U2 R' B D2 U
*12. *R L' F' U2 R' F2 U2 R2 D F L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U R2
*13. *L' D2 L F2 D2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F U R2 F' U B2 F L2 F
*14. *U F2 U' R2 F R2 D F' R F2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 B D2 B2
*15. *B R D2 L2 U' R' D2 L' D L2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 D
*16. *R2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U L2 D B' D' U2 L' D' B' D' R' U' F'
*17. *B' U L U2 B' R' L2 B U' R' U F2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U D
*18. *U2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' D' R D U R2 D2 B' L R'
*19. *L' U' F' D F2 R' F' U' B R' D2 B2 R2 D2 R' D2 L D2 L' U2
*20. *D' R2 D2 R B2 L' D B' R B L2 F R2 F2 U2 F' U2 B
*21. *B2 D2 U2 B R2 B' L2 F D2 L2 B' R' D U' L F' U2 L B U
*22. *L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B' R F2 L' R' F2 U L' U
*23. *F2 D' L2 U' B2 U' R2 U' R2 D L2 R D' U2 F R2 D U' R B L
*24. *D F L2 U2 D2 L B R' U' D2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 R' B2 L2
*25. *U B2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 L' D' B2 F U2 F2 D F' L'
*26. *B2 L2 B2 L F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L' F2 U L2 B D2 R' B' F' D' U2 F'
*27. *R' F2 R' D F B' R F U F2 D2 F U2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' U2
*28. *R' U' B D' B2 L' U R2 F' B L2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 D' L2 D
*29. *F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R' F2 D' F U2 F2 L B U2 L U' B2
*30. *L2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 L F' L U2 B L2 R' D U2 L2
*31. *F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U' L F U2 F2 R2 F' U R' D' R
*32. *B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 R' B F2 U F2 U2 F U2 L R
*33. *D F2 B' L' U D' B' L' F' R D2 R L F2 L B2 R D2 R' F2
*34. *L2 U L2 U B2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L D' B L2 F' R' U2 F' L U2
*35. *B2 U2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 L2 R2 D B L2 D L' R D' U2 L'
*36. *U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F R2 D2 L2 U2 B' R' D F U2 F L' U L2 U' B2
*37. *R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 R' D L' D2 R2 D2 F U
*38. *U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 R U F L' B2 F' R B L' D' U2
*39. *U' D B' L F2 R D2 F' D R' F2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U D2 B2 L2 D
*40. *R2 L B' L F2 R L2 F R' U' R2 L2 U R2 U F2 D L2 U' F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 F R2 F' L2 U L D' R' F' L' B2 U2 R U'
*2. *U' F2 D B' D' R' F2 U F L U B2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 B2 L2
*3. *L B2 D R2 L F2 U2 B' U' F2 R' U2 R' B2 R2 L D2 F2 L2
*4. *L2 U F2 R2 F2 B' R D' F L' B2 R B2 D2 R U2 R' U2 D2 F2
*5. *L2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B R D R2 F' R2 U B L D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F D L D' L U F' B L U' F U2 B' U2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 B L2
*2. *U2 R2 B2 F D2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2 U B2 L' B2 F L2 F2 U' L
*3. *U' R2 U F2 U' R2 D U F2 R2 D B' D2 F' L B F L2 B2 R' U2
*4. *U F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 R B' L F L2 D L' R U' L' F'
*5. *B' L D' B' L2 F' D L' D2 R U2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' B2 D B D2 R' U' F D2 F L B2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 R U2 F2
*2. *F2 D2 L U2 R D2 L' D2 R2 F2 R2 B F2 L' F' R' U' B2 R' D B2
*3. *R2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F' D' L' B U' B2 L2 F R' B'
*4. *B2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 R2 D U L2 F2 R D' B U' L' U' B2 L' R2 U
*5. *D2 U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U B2 F' D2 R2 F' D B R' U' B2 L' F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F L2 F D2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' D L B2 R B2 F R2 B

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F U' F2 U F' U2 F2 U'
*3. *U2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' F2 D2 B U2 L2 U' B' D' U2 L2 B L' B' R2 F
*4. *D' Rw2 D' Uw' U' B' Fw2 Uw2 Rw' U2 B Rw2 B F L' R F D Uw B U2 F D' Fw F2 D Rw2 B L Rw' Fw' L2 Rw' Uw Rw' B D Rw B D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R' U2
*3. *U2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 F U' F2 U' B' R' D L' R' B U
*4. *F2 Uw B Fw D2 Fw2 L' Rw R' D' Uw' F' Rw D Uw Fw' Uw2 U B2 Fw' R' F2 U2 Fw2 Rw' F2 U' F2 L2 R B F' L2 Rw D2 Uw' U' R2 Fw F
*5. *Dw Uw B' Rw2 U' B' L2 Lw2 F2 U' B2 D Dw R Fw Uw' Rw2 U2 L2 Lw2 R Uw' Rw' B' D R' B R2 U' Fw U Lw2 F2 D2 Lw F Dw2 Uw L2 Bw L' Bw' F2 R2 B2 Bw' F L Dw B' Uw' R B Fw' F Dw' B Fw F' R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=6 / ddUU u=5,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=4 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=5 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=6,d=-1 / UdUd u=6,d=-4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-5 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=-4 / ddUU u=5,d=-4 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-3 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=3,d=-4 / dUdU u=-1,d=-5 / ddUU u=1,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=0 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-5 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=5 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L U' L B' U B l' u
*2. *R B L' B U L' B U' l r' b' u
*3. *U' R' L U B R L U B l r b'
*4. *U' B U' L R U' B l r' b'
*5. *R' B R' L U L R U l' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (6, 4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (0, -2)
*2. *(3, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, -2) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, -2) / (0, 4) / (-1, 0)
*4. *(-3, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (1, -4)
*5. *(-2, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, -4) / (-2, -1) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L D' R D R' L D U'
*2. *D' R D' L' R' D L R U'
*3. *R' U' R' L' U L U' L'
*4. *D R' U' D' R D' R D' U'
*5. *R' D U' D' R' U R' U' D'


----------



## Roman (May 13, 2014)

4BLD: 3:57.83, DNF(2:59), *3:28.94*
5BLD: DNF(6:00.77), DNF(6:20), *7:58.21*


----------



## FJT97 (May 14, 2014)

I have a question:


At the end of the week, Mats Bergsten posts the results.

The last column is named "contest results".

Whats that? Do we get points for competiting or what is meant by the contest results?


----------



## MarcelP (May 14, 2014)

*2X2X3* : (4.26) 11.12 9.17 (11.68) 10.75 = *10.35*
*3X3X3* : 19.09 (18.73) 20.34 (22.18) 21.13 = *20.19*
*4X4X4* : 2:00.54 (2:07.47) (1:47.75) 1:53.18 1:57.55 = *1:57.09*


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2014)

FJT97 said:


> At the end of the week, Mats Bergsten posts the results.
> 
> The last column is named "contest results".
> 
> Whats that? Do we get points for competiting or what is meant by the contest results?



Yes. There is a somewhat complicated formula awarding points for the various events using a base number of points per event and the competitor's placing in that event. The total number of points is added, and the competitors are ranked based on their total points. There are no prizes, but it's fun to see how well you do in the list. Participation is rewarded rather highly, so someone who competes in most of the events tends to do rather well on points, even if they're not that good. At the end of each quarter and at the end of the year, Mats posts overall points rankings.


----------



## Stini (May 16, 2014)

*FMC: 29 HTM*



Spoiler



Some practice before a competition 

Solution: F R2 U2 R U' L' F2 U L F2 U D2 B D' F D B' D' F2 D2 F' D F' D' F2 D F2 L2 U

Pre-moves: L2 U
2x2x2: F R2 U2 R
F2L minus slot: U' L' F2 U L F2 U
F2L: D. F' D'
Leave 3 corners: D' F' D F' D' F2 D F2

Insert D B D' F D B' D' F' at the dot (without the pre-moves in the beginning) to solve the corners and cancelling two moves.


----------



## notfeliks (May 17, 2014)

*2x2*: (2.08), 7.21, 6.75, (10.35), 8.82 = *7.59*
*3x3*: 16.16, 17.04, 17.13, (13.90), (18.72) = *16.78*


----------



## CubeBird (May 17, 2014)

3x3: (25.98), (34.04), 28.31, 32.51, 32.05 = 30.96 avg.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 18, 2014)

2x2: (6.05), 10.56, 9.76, (12.34), 10.88 = 10.40
3x3: 24.88, 28.03, (30.07), 24.19, (23.05) = 25.70
5x5: 4:47.94. (5:13.24), 4:24.30, 5:02.43, (4:09.14) = 4:44.89
7x7: (20:40.58), 19:10.86, 18:15.00, 15:49.24, 16:04.34 = 17:50.07
2-4 Relay: 3:10.95
2-5 Relay: 7:42.03
Pyraminx: 17.11, (24.16), 15.47, 17.29, (10.16) = 16.62

I had only done one 7x7 solve before this and it was untimed, i am glad that each solve had a minute or more improvement over the previous solve, except for the last solve. I am really enjoying 7x7 and hope i can get sub 10 on the competition next week week. Everything else was pretty typical for me.


----------



## Iggy (May 20, 2014)

Skewb: 12.08, 24.87, 12.48, 10.46, 10.35 = 11.67
Clock: 9.81, 9.74, DNF(8.92), 9.21, 7.74 = 9.59


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 20, 2014)

Results for week 20: congrats to Iggy, qaz and mycube

*2x2x2*(31)

 2.40 KevinG
 2.93 riley
 3.31 Iggy
 3.67 Lapinsavant
 4.17 qaz
 4.23 mycube
 4.25 CoenRox36
 4.25 andi25
 4.39 giorgi
 4.68 FinnGamer
 4.74 VeryKewlName
 4.78 CyanSandwich
 4.79 Natecuber
 4.91 Thekubare
 4.98 SweetSolver
 5.77 jaysammey777
 5.85 typeman5
 6.17 ickathu
 6.21 ichcubegern
 6.23 Schmidt
 6.50 cubeshead
 6.59 devaka
 6.88 BenjaminW
 7.07 Mike Hughey
 7.31 ComputerGuy365
 7.51 cubefanatic
 7.59 notfeliks
 10.35 MarcelP
 10.40 Rocky0701
 11.53 d4m1no
 36.43 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(36)

 9.11 Lapinsavant
 9.87 riley
 11.42 KevinG
 12.17 Iggy
 12.38 Thekubare
 12.70 andi25
 12.88 giorgi
 13.35 Natecuber
 13.39 mycube
 13.55 typeman5
 15.20 bh13
 16.29 qaz
 16.59 jaysammey777
 16.78 notfeliks
 17.45 ichcubegern
 17.61 VeryKewlName
 17.81 Kenneth Svendson
 18.15 CyanSandwich
 18.52 CoenRox36
 19.66 Perff
 20.03 ickathu
 20.19 MarcelP
 20.46 thatkid
 20.85 devaka
 20.93 Schmidt
 21.39 d4m1no
 22.22 Mike Hughey
 23.61 BenjaminW
 24.61 ComputerGuy365
 24.89 cubefanatic
 25.70 Rocky0701
 30.96 CubeBird
 31.11 SweetSolver
 31.45 cubeaddicted
 32.71 MatsBergsten
 38.94 PJKCuber
*4x4x4*(16)

 41.54 Lapinsavant
 49.52 Iggy
 50.26 mycube
 52.22 qaz
 52.36 andi25
 1:10.61 jaysammey777
 1:17.37 BenjaminW
 1:19.51 ichcubegern
 1:29.90 Schmidt
 1:37.68 d4m1no
 1:38.94 CyanSandwich
 1:39.32 CoenRox36
 1:44.81 Mike Hughey
 1:57.09 MarcelP
 2:07.93 ComputerGuy365
 2:14.12 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(8)

 1:32.49 mycube
 1:37.25 andi25
 1:55.84 Iggy
 2:00.38 qaz
 2:37.68 Mike Hughey
 3:19.14 BenjaminW
 4:44.89 Rocky0701
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(2)

 3:37.69 andi25
 DNF qaz
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:18.87 mycube
 5:04.09 andi25
17:50.08 Rocky0701
*3x3 one handed*(14)

 20.03 riley
 22.84 mycube
 25.10 andi25
 26.39 giorgi
 31.21 Iggy
 35.66 qaz
 37.40 Kenneth Svendson
 39.65 CoenRox36
 42.87 devaka
 51.22 BenjaminW
 1:01.17 Schmidt
 1:07.25 ComputerGuy365
 1:07.80 CyanSandwich
 1:13.21 d4m1no
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:15.64 Kenneth Svendson
 1:46.03 qaz
 3:08.09 BenjaminW
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 5.25 VeryKewlName
 13.25 Lapinsavant
 13.65 mycube
 14.43 Iggy
 19.31 Mike Hughey
 19.74 qaz
 20.31 MatsBergsten
 22.68 CyanSandwich
 1:39.94 BenjaminW
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 34.65 Iggy
 36.37 mycube
 56.81 qaz
 1:26.14 Mike Hughey
 2:11.59 MatsBergsten
 2:57.01 Lapinsavant
 4:43.90 ichcubegern
 5:37.93 BenjaminW
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 3:06.37 mycube
 3:28.94 Roman
 5:49.67 qaz
 6:50.86 MatsBergsten
 8:09.26 CyanSandwich
 DNF Mike Hughey
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:58.21 Roman
14:52.14 MatsBergsten
 DNF qaz
 DNF mycube
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

8/10 (22:58)  CyanSandwich
7/11 (21:24)  Iggy
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 58.93 qaz
 2:02.99 BenjaminW
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 1:08.36 andi25
 1:08.44 Iggy
 1:10.80 mycube
 1:13.73 riley
 1:23.07 qaz
 1:34.84 ichcubegern
 1:46.80 BenjaminW
 1:52.96 Schmidt
 2:09.26 CyanSandwich
 2:27.49 d4m1no
 2:33.75 CoenRox36
 3:04.17 MatsBergsten
 3:10.95 Rocky0701
 3:13.32 ComputerGuy365
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:53.29 mycube
 3:04.14 Iggy
 3:12.13 qaz
 3:47.19 ichcubegern
 4:54.54 BenjaminW
 7:42.03 Rocky0701
*Magic*(2)

 1.04 SweetSolver
 2.60 Schmidt
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.18 SweetSolver
*Skewb*(16)

 7.31 KevinG
 8.33 riley
 8.80 Natecuber
 9.17 devaka
 10.01 Thekubare
 11.37 qaz
 11.67 Iggy
 12.49 mycube
 13.54 andi25
 13.99 SweetSolver
 15.63 Mike Hughey
 15.85 giorgi
 16.46 cubefanatic
 20.61 Schmidt
 20.77 BenjaminW
 33.10 CyanSandwich
*Clock*(5)

 8.05 Natecuber
 8.19 Perff
 9.59 Iggy
 10.39 qaz
 18.63 mycube
*Pyraminx*(12)

 4.41 Iggy
 4.76 andi25
 5.01 KevinG
 6.10 cubefanatic
 7.77 qaz
 9.91 giorgi
 11.37 SweetSolver
 11.69 mycube
 13.77 Schmidt
 14.07 BenjaminW
 16.62 Rocky0701
 21.54 d4m1no
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:12.85 andi25
 1:27.05 Iggy
 1:44.18 mycube
 1:47.78 qaz
 3:05.03 BenjaminW
 3:31.38 cubeaddicted
*Square-1*(4)

 21.01 Iggy
 30.47 qaz
 1:01.58 Mike Hughey
 1:08.18 Schmidt
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

25 guusrs
28 okayama
29 Stini
30 devaka
30 mycube
31 Attila
32 cubeaddicted
35 qaz
36 Mike Hughey
45 CyanSandwich
66 VeryKewlName

*Contest results*

229 Iggy
228 qaz
222 mycube
170 andi25
121 CyanSandwich
117 riley
108 Lapinsavant
103 BenjaminW
99 KevinG
88 giorgi
85 Mike Hughey
77 ichcubegern
75 Schmidt
75 Natecuber
74 CoenRox36
70 devaka
70 VeryKewlName
68 Thekubare
61 MatsBergsten
60 jaysammey777
47 SweetSolver
47 typeman5
44 d4m1no
42 Kenneth Svendson
41 Rocky0701
36 ComputerGuy365
35 ickathu
34 cubefanatic
33 notfeliks
31 MarcelP
29 bh13
26 Perff
26 cubeaddicted
25 Roman
24 FinnGamer
21 guusrs
20 okayama
19 Stini
17 thatkid
16 Attila
13 cubeshead
8 CubeBird
4 PJKCuber


----------



## mycube (May 20, 2014)

again, very close podium


----------



## MarcelP (May 20, 2014)

Mats, you where slower on the 2X2 than on the 3X3. Is that a mistake entry?


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 20, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Mats, you where slower on the 2X2 than on the 3X3. Is that a mistake entry?


No, I solved 2x2 blindfolded. I am so slow at 2x2 that I always take last place anyway .


----------



## Iggy (May 25, 2014)

First time I won in weeks.


----------

